
Ask HN: Why do sped up videos pitch correct only in Chrome? - ilrwbwrkhv
In Firefox or Safari sped up videos sound tinny. It is especially evident at 2x speeds.
======
sgillen
By default if you speed audio up it will sound higher pitched. Chrome must
being doing something special because they noticed people liked watching
videos at 2x but found the high pitched noise annoying. Maybe they downsamples
insteadnkf actually shrinking the spectrum of the audio.

~~~
twtw
Downsampling alone will not achieve this. It's typically done via phase
vocoding or SOLA.

------
gcb0
sounds equally bad on all three here.

